# Motion controlled gaming : XBOX or PS3



## Ashgun (May 22, 2013)

HI Experts , 
                  I am planning to buy My FIRST gaming console soley for motion controlled gaming and racing games.

What I want to know is that , I have heard Ps Move lags behing kinnect for motion based gaming.
so what is true in this sense. ANy Expert or persong who have played on both PS move and kinnect 
can guide in this regard.

And also what is the Game library for Motion controlled games, are there enough games out?

Help me out.

Thanks
AG


----------



## heidi2521 (May 22, 2013)

PSMove is miles ahead of the Kinect in terms of accuracy(and everything). The Kinect library is woefully underdeveloped if you want full fledged experiences instead of time waster, and the PS3 doesn't have all that many games that really benefit from the Move. There are a few FPSs, but that's it. 

If you _really_ want one, get the Move, otherwise get none.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 22, 2013)

Ashgun said:


> HI Experts ,
> I am planning to buy My FIRST gaming console soley for motion controlled gaming and racing games.
> 
> What I want to know is that , I have heard Ps Move lags behing kinnect for motion based gaming.
> ...



Get the Move,It has support for all the Wii-Sports like titles + support for FPS's like Killzone 3 and Resistance 3(for aiming only,for movement you have to use analog stick)


----------

